# Which mens pro going to walk away with Buckle in Paris, Tx.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lots of guys right there knocking on the door in Florida and Monroe.

Young rookie proved he aint skarred. Can he win one his first year? Wouldnt it be awesome to do it in his home state of Texas! Justin Bethal

Chris Hacker just a shot or two away.


Wind can always be big factor in the shoot downs in Paris.

Morgan and Hopkins seem to be doing what they do best. Win and show they know what it takes to win.


Danny Evans shooting consistantly as well as Jack Wallace.

List is long who capabale. Gillingham might be tough in windy shoot down if he gets there.


Good luck to all and lets here your favorites
DB


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

After watching levi shoot the shoot down in lousiana it looks like to me that you have to hope he has a bad weekend and you shoot your best. If he shoots well then you are shooting for second. Levi just looks at home on the course and the other pros looked under stress trying to keep up with him.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm going to say Hopkins.

He has been a contender this year and I think hes due a win.

It's good to see him doing so well again this year.


----------



## Mobucks_08 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hopefully bethel or Hopkins but I would say Levi has the best shot


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I shot next to Hopkins on the practice ranges a couple of times and he had his game face on the entire weekend. He also didn't make any bad shots on the practice range, they were simply in the 12 ring basically every shot.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Leviticus


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

I guess you boys are forgetting my man Jamie Jameson who did straight up slam the door on Levi at the Classic. I believe he is retiring the Alpha Elite for the Vantage Elite so you guys better get those stars out of your eyes and not count him out. But, you have to watch the punchers because they will whip your butt in the wind.

Robert


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wallace is due! However, if Levi brings his A Game... UH-OH!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I would like to see Jeff win but if he cant Levi with Jeff 2nd .


----------



## eholguin13 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am pulling for Justin and Jamie both maybe a 1st/2nd finish in either order???? That would be great.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say levi or gillingham- tim won last yr I think and he can get it done in the wind


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it would be great for Bethel to win, I believe that he should have the confidence now. Another pro who seems to get left out of every conversation is Joseph Goza!!


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

ART BROWN! he's due for one, go get you one buddy


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Always rootin' for Wallace!!! Great to see him back on his game!!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Levi or Tim if what I'm thinking.... And Open B..... Me.... Muahahahaha


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

Padgett said:


> After watching levi shoot the shoot down in lousiana it looks like to me that you have to hope he has a bad weekend and you shoot your best. If he shoots well then you are shooting for second. Levi just looks at home on the course and the other pros looked under stress trying to keep up with him.


I agree. He handles the stress really well (if he even feels any)lol. After talking to him, (right before the shootdown no less) he is SO laid back! His natural pulse rate is probably so low it's unbelievable!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

2011

McCarthy
Christenberry 
Morgan 
Gillingham
Hopkins

2010

Gillingham
Brooks
Christenberry
Morgan
Reynolds

2009

Morgan
Christenberry
Thompson
Thompson
Hopkins

2008

Morgan
Hayden
McCarthy
Hopkins
Christenberry

2007

Brooks
Christenberry
Gomez
Hacker
McCarthy

People with more than one top 5 in past five years

Christenberry 5
Morgan 4
McCarthy 3
Brooks 2
Hopkins 3
Gillingham 2


And so those 5 above are my predictions, in the order that I wrote them. However, I would like to see Hacker and Brooks up top.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Danny Evans......He had some bad luck in Florida that kept him out of the shoot off.....Made the shoot off in West Monroe......I would put my money on Danny Evans to take home the belt buckle!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Tim or Darrin


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Padgett said:


> After watching levi shoot the shoot down in lousiana it looks like to me that you have to hope he has a bad weekend and you shoot your best. If he shoots well then you are shooting for second. Levi just looks at home on the course and the other pros looked under stress trying to keep up with him.


 x2 Levi is the man, when he is on he is very hard to beat,


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

levi or hopkins has tim even made the shoot down since he started shooting hoyt


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

100% safe bet; Not DB


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Reo

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

My man DC. Darrin Christenberry. He has always done well there. He wants it bad.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Jeremy Beckley if he gets to make it to the shoot.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> 100% safe bet; Not DB


Not a pro for one reason. Im no threat to any class.
DB


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

im going with a local an good friend lyle plumb he can shoot with any of um hes just gotta get some bow time in


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

okiedeergirl said:


> im going with a local an good friend lyle plumb he can shoot with any of um hes just gotta get some bow time in


that would be great to see Lyle win it.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

i got five bucks on kenny lantz


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

No one has mentioned the women pro. I'm sure it will be Cara Fernandez. She has really been on fire!


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I think the top 3 will be Levi Danny McCarthy and Nathan Brooks.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Nobody ever mentions them regardless of how well they shoot, but I say Michael Braden and my little brother Tommy Gomez both have a legit shot at making the shoot down. From there its anybody's ballgame!
Danny Gomez


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

1tex3d said:


> Nobody ever mentions them regardless of how well they shoot, but I say Michael Braden and my little brother Tommy Gomez both have a legit shot at making the shoot down. From there its anybody's ballgame!
> Danny Gomez


The thread asking who you think will win the buckle. Because no one mention there name is not saying they cant win. It just saying who shooting the best right now. Of course on any given day any of the top pros can win.
DB


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

MacCarthy or Gillingham


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

when has either of them one lately levi or jeff butt i am pulling for darrin


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Levi or Jeremy are my picks.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll go with Darrin Christenberry, Levi, and Dan McCarthy in the top 3. Justin Bethel has always done well in Paris though and its very close to his hometown so I wouldn't be surprised to see him win this. I can't wait to get down there. The people of Paris have always taken care of the shooters. Hopefully everyone has a safe trip down there. Good luck everyone!


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Sorry guys but I have to with my best freind,coach and Rookie to Open Pro.
Justin Bethel
He got his feet wet in West Monroe making his first Pro Shootdown.. Levi has always done good here at Paris but this is Justins home Turf..


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

Im putting my money on Darrin in paris baby. McCrunchinberry!!!


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I am hoping to see Jeff do it once again this year. Darrin is defiantly due


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Shooting with Danny evans a week ago it's gonna seem impossible to beat him. He's got it going right now and due for it. Also gotta watch for Kevin Koch to make sone noise!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

1monstertriumph said:


> Shooting with Danny evans a week ago it's gonna seem impossible to beat him. He's got it going right now and due for it. Also gotta watch for Kevin Koch to make sone noise!


did you know that I am shooting the PRO class in Paris????







Opps I ment the PRO/Am on Thursday they are hosting :wink:

dont have enought arrows right now to shoot the Pro Class with my current shooting situiation!!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

levi will welcome the money and you should have fun.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

asa3dpro said:


> I guess you boys are forgetting my man Jamie Jameson who did straight up slam the door on Levi at the Classic. I believe he is retiring the Alpha Elite for the Vantage Elite so you guys better get those stars out of your eyes and not count him out. But, you have to watch the punchers because they will whip your butt in the wind.
> 
> Robert


 I wouldn't say Jamie "Slammed" the door. He snuffed Levi's candle, sure, but it wasn't a landslide my man. I am neither against or a huge fanboy for Levi, i'm just saying no one has just absolutely shut the man down at a shoot. And yes i do enjoy seeing other people win BESIDES Levi. I was more than happy for Jamie to win the Classic but to say he "straight up slammed the door on Levi" is a bit of an overstatement. Don't you think?


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Would like to see Hopkins do it! He wore it out in Gainesville!


----------

